# Bono gives his guitar to a blind fan!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm really not a fan of U2. But I love to see some nice moves from a music band. Bono sings All I want is you with a fan. The guy played the whole song with him and at the end Bono gives him the guitar. That is cool!

[video=youtube;KpBc2SgEvq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpBc2SgEvq8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That is so cool! I can't say I'm the biggest U2 fan but what a great gesture from Bono.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was awesome.

Pretty unforgettable for the dude on guitar.

It would be interesting to know how he made it up on stage.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

sulphur said:


> That was awesome.
> 
> Pretty unforgettable for the dude on guitar.
> 
> It would be interesting to know how he made it up on stage.


Every time I've seen U2 he gets someone up on stage with him. 

Pretty cool of Bono though. I saw him playing that guitar in Edmonton a few weeks ago. 

The dude needs to work on his stage presence though. And when the song stops, stop playing.

kqoct


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Now thats a feel good moment, there should be more acts of kindness in this world.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been a fairly big U2 fan from way back. I realized that they were into changing directions pretty drastically but I always thought that they put out some good stuff in whatever mode they were in. I had a chance to call in sick one time and stay an extra day in Toronto to see them (1987 Joshua Tree tour) but I was always too honest to do that so I flew home and went back to work.

Anyway, I ended up going to Montreal last week and saw them on Friday night. It was an amazing show with that crazy stage and the hit after hit from every era. What a fantastic live music performance.


----------

